# Web Calendar



## elbowgrease (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm looking for a calander the I could post on my site that anyone whom I give access to can edit from the web. I would also like it to be free, anyone know of one?:4-dontkno


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Try this one: http://www.k5n.us/webcalendar.php


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Take a look at WebCalendar. http://webcalendar.sourceforge.net/


----------



## elbowgrease (Nov 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I'll try that one, let you know if its not gona work. You either of you used it before?


----------



## elbowgrease (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hrmm*

I think I need Perl to make that calendar work. Is there one I can manage through dreamweaver alone?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

No.

Dynamic webpages cannot be accomplished with HTML alone.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can write perl code through Dreamweaver if you like editing the source for your pages, but you'll still need perl installed on the server to execute it. Is this for your own personal computer? Or do you have a website that's hosted somewhere?


----------



## mariahorn (Dec 23, 2004)

I just downloaded Web Calendar and also need help on how to install it. I tried downloading the user manual, but it's a RAR file and I don't know what program to use to open it. I installed FoxServ (recommended on the Webcalendar website) but not sure what to do from there. 

I work with Frontpage and my site is hosted through Vdeck. 

Help!!!


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

To unpack the RAR file, you should download either WinZIP or WinRAR. They both allow a trial period which should allow you to unpack the files. As far as installation, this link should help: http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs....SysAdmin.html?rev=HEAD&content-type=text/html.


----------



## webinventor (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, 

Maybe you would also like to consider our web calendar, VCalendar. It's an open source application with the source code in PHP, ASP, C#, VB.NET.

the site URL is in my profile

Bests,
Alexey


----------

